# Ant zip task mac



## Roar (11. Nov 2006)

zu hülf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich generier mir mit ant 1.6 ne zip aus nem .app ordner unter windows.
wenn ich die zip jetz unter os x 10.4.1 entpacke kann ich die .app nicht starten - fehlermeldung erscheint keine.
wenn ich die .app unter win mit 7zip packe kann ich sie unter os x problemlos entpacken und die .app dann starten.
hab schon mit dem encoding attribut vom zip task rumgespielt hat aber nix gebracht.
wenn ich die von 7zip und die von ant generierten dateien betrachte, fällt auch auf, dass die 2 textdateien unterschiedliche gepackte größen haben.
hab auch compress mal auf false gestellt bei ant, hat auch nix gebracht.

weiß jemand woran das liegt - oder wo ich unter os x herausfinden kann warum der die .app nich starten kann?

danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: mit tar und gz funktionierts übrigens auch nich


----------



## Roar (11. Nov 2006)

so, ladde jetz, hab mir ne eigne klasse geschrieben, die java.util.zip benutzt, die das macht und die ich über ant aufrufe.

trotzdem würd mich mal intressieren warum die schuchteken-noob-kack-zip-implementierung von ant das verkackt :x *immerhin 3 stunden wegen dem kack verpupst hab*


----------



## Roar (11. Nov 2006)

neues problem 
jetz kann ich meine .app wenn ich die .zip mit java.util.zip entpacke nich ausführen, wenn ich sie mit dem os x tool entpacke klappt alles.   idee?


----------



## Roar (11. Nov 2006)

so ladde jetz :x
das unzip kommando unter os x macht auch irgendwas falsch, ich sag jetz einfach "open Datei.zip" dann entpackt der dat richtich
*erledigt*


----------

